

Ask HN: Amazon flexible web payments? - thorax

Have any of you used the new Amazon payment system? Any experiences and pros/cons you could relate to us?<p>Referring to the service here, of course:
http://www.amazon.com/Flexible-Payments-Service-AWS/b?ie=UTF8&#38;node=342430011
======
kirubakaran
[http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#t...](http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive#toc73)

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=47958>

<http://searchyc.com/flexible+payment>

------
ivankirigin
we at tipjoy are designing a new payment system. If you have any ideas or
design requirements for an API, especially for micropayments, let us know:
<http://tipjoy.com/feedback>

I've used both PayPal & Amazon's FPS. I would accept both if only because
enough people feel strongly about one.

~~~
bluelu
Unfortunately you can't get paid through tipjoy... Thought about moving your
country to a different country where you could actually process payments
easier than in the US?

~~~
ivankirigin
Actually, you can get paid through Tipjoy.

You can get an Amazon gift card, and we'll expand to other kinds of gifts
cards. We'll move on to actual cash once we're licensing as a money transfer
agent. This will happen soon because we're in the process of raising a round
of funding.

------
thomasswift
I would love to hear anyones thoughts as well.

